

Snow Leopard UI roundup - dmytton
http://blog.cocoia.com/2009/snow-leopard-ui-roundup/

======
andreyf
_The ‘scrubber’ knob of the player actually crawls along ‘between the pixels’.
In other words, it’s being drawn in code and shows progression even when the
allotted amount of pixels that make up the progress bar doesn’t allow moving
the playhead as far as one pixel. This is something you see pretty frequently
with longer videos. The playhead would just sort of ’stick’ to a spot until it
could progress a pixel further to the right. Instead, it intelligently draws
the knob in a way that shows progression without moving the entire thing one
pixel._

Not seeing this. Checked on a long video, moved one pixel at a time. :-/

~~~
ugh
That’s only happening in Quicktime’s Plugin for browsers, not in Quicktime
Player. It’s a pretty smooth effect, it hopefully trickles up to the Player
soon :)

~~~
unalone
Is it anything that you could post a video of?

~~~
andreyf
Sure: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V73UQ6iD9bc>

Still being processed by YouTube, should be visible in a sec. It's pretty
nice, seems to be updated every 0.75 seconds or so...

~~~
tumult
Looks like it's being redrawn each time with sub-pixel vectors. Quartz handles
the hard stuff. Kind of cool.

